# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Should abortion be permitted?

## Bluehacks

Debate is all about 



*Should abortion be permitted?*



The issue of abortion is one of the most contentious, and emotive dilemmas faced by modern societies. The question is whether one should allow the termination of a child whilst it is in its mothers womb. For some, the question is even more fundamental: at what stage is the foetus in the womb to be regarded as a child? The battle-lines are drawn between strict, religious (pro-life) arguments (that it is never permissible), and those (pro-choice) that emphasise the mothers right to choose as the primary concern. Whilst abortion has been accepted by the American state since the land-mark Roe vs. Wade case in the early 1970s, this is by no means a reflection of universal agreement  either international or within America itself  as many Western countries still have considerable restrictions on abortion. For example, the Irish position has softened only recently, and the Catholic Church steadfastly refuses to change its resolutely pro-life stance in the face of criticism from Womens and other lobby-groups.


MY opinion

I think women shouldnt go for abortion ..because ..in the end she is doing the crime....If women by force had sex...without her consent then women can go for abortion ..but if women with her consent...Bymistake or knowingly....become pregnent  ..then she has to take the responsiblity to take care of unborn child.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

well i think keh a women should have an abortion she had sex by force. thst obvious i think
secondly no women will get pregnant by mistake like obviously usko pata hi ho ga like no women is so dumb tht she willget  pregnant by mistake obviously she will kno aur uski merzi se hi ho ga..in this case she shouldnt get an abortion..well shadi se pehlay beung pregnant is against our religion and its not considered to be a good thing..
as my dear friend blue hawk is sayin tht gettin aborion is a crime..but my dear gettin pregnant before marriage ?? is tht ok ...like if u have done a mistake u have to pay for it no matter what u have to do..So yeahhh

----------


## dsjeya

to have a baby r not is womans right
if she does not wan't let her go 4 abortion
in india medical termination of pregnacy mtp
if mtp is not permitted legaly it will be done by crude methods with disastrous consequences for the healh of woman

----------


## self_conscience

depends on the situation & extent of after effects.

----------


## dsjeya

just because woman has the womb no one can force her to coplete unwanted pregnancy

----------


## Endurer

This is a very sensitive issue and I can't say much about it. There are two lives at risk here and one should not opt in to do so as long as it is necessary.

----------


## dsjeya

endurer
express your opinion

----------


## manni9

Well i am against it!!!
there are so many "Tricks" to stop pragnacey ke it can be stop,as nauman said ke ager by force ho jae,well uss baby ka kya kasoor hea?it's murder you are taking the life of that baby.
Wese bhi meri infos ke mutabikh islam also don't allow it.

----------


## dsjeya

even aids could not stop illicit sex,so an accidental pregnacy what woman shoud do ,suffer
now 2 pills only 
no surgery
in india a woman can walk into any govt medical facility and demand abortion saying her contraceptives failed
there is no major problem

----------


## denali

Women have to be more responsible to control their emotions, plan their lives and enjoy themselves in a safe manner. The destruction of a fetus is the taking of life, just like murder. The Law of God probhits it and the law of man also prohibits murder.

----------


## dsjeya

men need not control
sometimes refusing sex is denial of love,food and shelter
what the hapless woman do
god has forbidden illicit sex too
do men adhere ? denali

----------


## murali614

good post

----------


## SHIRENE

I've always been pro-choice and think that abortion should be legalized. It's up to the woman if she wants to have a baby or not. Why should the government decide what you should and shouldn't do to your body.  So yeah I think abortion should be permitted

----------


## dsjeya

thank u murali
i agree with shirene

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi!

I think women shouldnt go for abortion ..because ..in the end she is doing the crime....If women by force had sex...without her consent then women can go for abortion ..but if women with her consent...Bymistake or knowingly....become pregnent ..then she has to take the responsiblity to take care of unborn child---As posted by Bluehacks.

Very well said Bluehacks!


I'm against abortion completely, 'til it's necessary or vital. 


Take Care Folks! God Bless You!


P.S. I've noticed that everyone who is for abortion has already been born.

----------


## manni9

> I'm against abortion completely, 'til it's necessary or vital. 
> 
> 
> Take Care Folks! God Bless You!
> 
> 
> P.S. I've noticed that everyone who is for abortion has already been born.


waoo Aap tou Qayamet ki nazar rahte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nutter

lolz..Manni Bhai  :Smile: 

Btw Manni bhai yeh Allah swt (99 names of Allah) wali gif file jo aapke signature mai hai, jab main isse save karta hoon to yeh open nahi hoti..

Kya aap mujhay yeh file (99 names of Allah) de sakte hain?

Shukriya! Khush Rahein!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Why hasnt anyone thought of a woman getting pregnant by rape??

I mean if a woman is raped, and she gets pregnant , is she expected to go through her life with the child of her rapist ??So I think abortion should not be banned . It should be the opinion of the person in question as to whether she wants to go ahead with it or not.

Except for this case, I am against abortion.. since it seems morally wrong to me...but again what seems wrong to one doesnt necessarily seems wrong to the other.

----------


## dsjeya

sex is different
reproduction is different
 i am 4 abortion
liberate woman from possesive,jealous men

----------


## dev_3dworx

Its my first post to this forum. Wel what I think about it, at this age of Science and Technology, We "humans" still are not capable of producing a single life form so its better not to decide about its distruction because the one who's creating it has the right to choose.

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Why hasnt anyone thought of a woman getting pregnant by rape??
> 
> I mean if a woman is raped, and she gets pregnant , is she expected to go through her life with the child of her rapist ??So I think abortion should not be banned . It should be the opinion of the person in question as to whether she wants to go ahead with it or not.
> 
> Except for this case, I am against abortion.. since it seems morally wrong to me...but again what seems wrong to one doesnt necessarily seems wrong to the other.


well 1st women per zulm huwa ke uss ka Rape huwa  :Frown: 
now woh us ka badla uss nanni si jaan say legi?

----------


## dsjeya

a woman carrying an unwanted pregncy -unwanted child-poor parenthood-criminal

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 08, 2006 5:02 am
> 
> Why hasnt anyone thought of a woman getting pregnant by rape??
> 
> I mean if a woman is raped, and she gets pregnant , is she expected to go through her life with the child of her rapist ??So I think abortion should not be banned . It should be the opinion of the person in question as to whether she wants to go ahead with it or not.
> 
> Except for this case, I am against abortion.. since it seems morally wrong to me...but again what seems wrong to one doesnt necessarily seems wrong to the other.
> 
> 
> ...


Lekin yeh bhi to theek nahi , ke zindagi bhar she will have to live with a child who reminds her of the past, which she will obviously want to forget!  Shouldnt she have a chance to go on with her life..

----------


## Moona

well loookin @ aap sab ki batein ...
it is ryte ..a mean wha simi iz sayin..an unwanted child...n it will always remin of the past naa...so mayb is situation mein kar wa sakte ho...aur is ki ijazat to mere khayal se humara mazhab bhi deta hai ...

BUT!!!! waise im totally against abortion...!! i think as somone said earlier..its commiting murder naa.....
oey chill juZZ ma opinion ..don say da u hav to believe that..soZ..

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon May 08, 2006 11:30 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 08, 2006 5:02 am
> 
> ...


Adoption ke liye free dede,there re lot of other possiblities.I think all of them would be bettter then a murder.

----------


## dsjeya

4 some of your belief don't put 2 lives in long,long
sufferings
woman has their own mind
thank u simi
even morning after pill is free in all govt hospitals in india
manni put yourself in womans' shoes and feel the pain
mona say y

----------


## dev_3dworx

Sorry Moona but I disagree with you.  Our religion doesn't permit us for that.  And for the sake of argument that she wouldn't forget her past if she has that baby well.  After abortion what shall she do.  Live in the dark and that rapist is looking for another victum.  Red Eye (the movie) is a perfect example that  if a women decides that  nobody can mess with her than it surely means nobody.  :blee;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Sorry Moona but I disagree with you.  Our religion doesn't permit us for that.  And for the sake of argument that she wouldn't forget her past if she has that baby well.  After abortion what shall she do.  Live in the dark and that rapist is looking for another victum.  Red Eye (the movie) is a perfect example that  if a women decides that  nobody can mess with her than it surely means nobody.  :blee;


Dev_3dworkz..nice to see you participating in this debate !

So continuing our discussion, I would like to add that  whether she has the baby or not has got nothing to do with the rapist looking for another victim .. Do you mean if she has the baby , the rapist will stop going after others ?? I dont understand that..

And about the movie , and the woman deciding that nobody can mess with her, isnt it slightly out of context here ??

@Manni Bhai, Adoption is an option, but why should she go through the pain of carrying her rapist's child for 9 months and having the entire society point fingers at her ?

I mean, doesnt she deserve better than that after all she has gone through.. I think the woman's trauma deserves more thought here, rather than a foetus  that most probably cant even feel a thing on being aborted..As Dr.Dsjeya says, there is the "morning after pill" .. Surely in one day, the baby wont be big enough to feel the pain (In fact, I doubt if there will be a baby at all the very next day of the incident ..It will take atleast a few days to form, wont it..But I am not well versed with these medical details..I would prefer Dr.Dsjeya to clarify) ..So you cant call it murder ..

Again as I have said earlier,  I too am against abortion , but this is the one and only case where I think an exception is justified ..

----------


## RANI786

In my religion (Islam) abortion is forbidden. Lekin like Simi said I was exactly thinking of rape and stuff, what if the woman is like raped and got pregnant like that. However Islam says that a woman should not be going outside or to certain places where there is  no mehram to go with her (something like that I am not quoting anything here by the way, its what I have come to know through discussions and stuff I have read). So why was the woman alone at that time when she got raped, what position was she in? I mean I know its not nice for the woman, I understand I am a woman myself. But its just, it makes you think haina? Anyway personally I do think of abortion as murder...I mean there is this little life inside of the woman...innocent...even if the act by which it is produced is not innocent. Anyway I have also read in an Al'Hadith that after a certain time ( I am not sure whether its after 30 days or what..I'll have to get back to this, sorry!) that after that time an angel comes and blows the Rooh into the baby. From that time the child's Qismat is written and the child is a person an not just a Rooh anymore.
Anyway I dont know what this means in relation to abortion. If anyone knows or has heard about this then please discuss.
By the way good topic!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Islam says that a woman should not be going outside or to certain places where there is  no mehram to go with her (something like that I am not quoting anything here by the way, its what I have come to know through discussions and stuff I have read). So why was the woman alone at that time when she got raped, what position was she in?


Please dont get me wrong Rani, 
But the situation in which the woman got raped is not of importance here. Islam may forbid a woman going to certain places, and it is a good thing,  but there are many other religions which dont specify any such thing ..Also, you cant really predict where such a thing can happen..We hear of women being molested in their workplaces , offices etc .. 
 In today's world, how muchever on guard a woman is, you can never be sure what can happen ..

 So assuming that she did get raped and got pregnant  due to her  pure ill luck , circumstances or whatever  , do you justify abortion or not ??

----------


## dsjeya

if what rani says is acceptable to all there is a 30 days time 4 woman
morning after pill taken immedietly after unprotected sex/rape will terminate that conception
if abortion is taboo y there is natural abortion,it is natures way of terminating defective embryo
now with scan babys with birth defects r aborted

----------


## RANI786

no I do not justify abortion...and hey i know these people: the woman  was pregnnant and the doc's found out her baby had a heart problem and they said she ownt live long, maybe a few months so its better you have it removed. The woman  said no, Allah gave me this child and I will keep it and take care of it. So she had the baby, spent most of the time in hospital with her (it was a girl) and the baby has had like 3 heart surgeries (major ones) and she is MAshaAllah 4 years old now. She does need help while walking. She couldnt walk till she was 3 yrs. She could only eat thru a straw till she was 3, now MashaAllah she can eat and drink more normally. But walking is still a bit of a problem. But when that child smiles and laughs uff Iits so nice to see. She is fully enjoying the gift of life that she has received. When I see her my eyes fill up...I mean she is so little has been thru too much already and yet she is enjoying her life with joy and laughter. I just thought I'd share this with you. May Allah give her strenght and a long healthy life, Ameen.

----------


## dsjeya

how many can afford 3 major heart surgeries 4 a child,and what amount of suffering 4 the child and family
thamk u 4 sharing rani
scan - defective baby- abort

----------


## tere_isaq_main _pagel_hog

hi rani

----------


## dsjeya

i thouht tere will contribute

----------


## RANI786

hello to you too "tere_isaq_main _pagel_hog". 
And its sad isnt it, but the mother has so much strength you know..for herself, the baby and the whole family. Makes me think of the post about 'why do women cry' of Simi in another thread. Allah gives power to those who stay strong isnt it?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

As far as a defective baby is concerned, I think it is upto the parents of the baby to decide , 'coz sometimes things do take a turn for the better ..so maybe once the baby is born, it's condition may improve with the help of medical science.. But again , as Dsjeya ji says, not everyone can afford such treatments . That is the sad part if it :s

----------


## dsjeya

i want to be practical but most of u r religious and sentimental
if the child is sick the whole family suffers

----------


## dev_3dworx

> Originally Posted by dev_3dworx @ Tue May 09, 2006 9:05 am
> 
> Sorry Moona but I disagree with you.  Our religion doesn't permit us for that.  And for the sake of argument that she wouldn't forget her past if she has that baby well.  After abortion what shall she do.  Live in the dark and that rapist is looking for another victum.  Red Eye (the movie) is a perfect example that  if a women decides that  nobody can mess with her than it surely means nobody.  :blee;
> 
> 
> Dev_3dworkz..nice to see you participating in this debate !
> 
> So continuing our discussion, I would like to add that  whether she has the baby or not has got nothing to do with the rapist looking for another victim .. Do you mean if she has the baby , the rapist will stop going after others ?? I dont understand that..
> 
> ...


We are wathing the scene from just a single perspective.  If that unborn child posts a question here, what is your answer and as dsjeya said, "be practical" well my previous post was certainly the same.  In this age of media and technology if such women abort her child and hide that incident from the society. Criminals would take the full benefit of it.  Why they stop doing this crime cuz they know there is nothing to affraid of and nobody is capable to knock the justice.  I prefer to kill that rapist over abortion of an innocent child.
In case that women is not capable of taking the responsibility of that child then there are some other ways like in pakistan "Edhi Jhola". Leave that child at there, they will take care of it which is surely better than abortion.

----------


## dsjeya

dev 
to punish a rapist a woman raped and pregnant
shoud not abort !!!!
if a woman does not become pregnant rapist need not be punished???
is this your message

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> In this age of media and technology if such women abort her child and hide that incident from the society. Criminals would take the full benefit of it.  Why they stop doing this crime cuz they know there is nothing to affraid of and nobody is capable to knock the justice.


Going along with the pregnancy is not a way of punishing the rapist.. She can abort the child and go on to give a police complaint or whatever it is to get justice..

----------


## dsjeya

a child needs parental affection and care not an orphnage

----------


## mytonse

I think we all strayed here from the main topic..

Our topic was Should abortion be justifies...

Well here my view..

Abortion is a crime in many religion..But abortion is also a gift samewise..

Lets thru them..
For one a couple hav unprotected sex and then the pregnancy reports come positive..IF they abort now..its a crime against humanity !!

For other..if there was a consequence ..either the mother or the child i would opt for the woman ..cause saving her can lead to next baby thru treatment ofcourse but the child would lack luv and proper nourishment ...


in another case a rape should result in abortion cause the women is not responsible and as in many cases she wouldnt be able to nourish i tand thus ruining her life altogether..I think this topic need a sincere answer as never before..

Regards..

----------


## dsjeya

the family shud decide the want abortion r not

----------


## mytonse

no..the doctore shoauld hav a upper hand..iN LIFE AND DEATH SITUATION IT MATTERS BRO !!

----------


## dsjeya

without consent either by parents if minor r by the patient can do nothing

----------


## Ostentatious

American legislation wants to ban abortion to increase the population, and economic activity.

yet it doesnt care about bombing iraqi children...

----------


## mytonse

curative reason Ostentatious !!

----------


## nip37

there are alot of views and opinions  regarding this issue, like some folks have said it should be right of a woman wether she wants abortion or not? but unfortunatly we cant give right of taking a life to any one even if its a mother, offcourse this is the right of a woman to have a baby or not and she should think about it before instead of abortion, i am not sure how many weeks  after an embrio become  a life i think its 6 or 7 weeks so still if you get pregnet you do have those 6 or 7 weeks to decide if you want the baby or not, we cant be that libral just to take a life and says i have done it because i am libral,
and even after you have delevoped a life there are conditions, if medically advised to have abortion for sake of mother's life or because there is something wrong with child, there is no harm going for abortion, but just for sake of" i dont want a baby yet" it should not be allowed, one must have decide before this situation, or some people just go for abortion(and according to BBC in india) because the child is a girl, come on folks let those little souls live

----------


## mytonse

Nice said..I agree with u Nip

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

My veiw nly rsn that wud xcuse an abortion is if its life threatning 4 the women.. otherwise no justification.. 

n yeh its your body and all so if u hav a right 2 ur body... then dnt 4get the life growing inside u also has rights!!

----------


## marupudi

What is your personal feeling about abortion? 

(1) It should be permitted in all cases. 

(2) It should be permitted, but subject to greater restrictions than it is now. 

(3) It should be permitted only in cases such as rape, incest and to save the woman's life. 

(4) It should only be permitted to save the woman's life.

----------


## ~Shreya~

i dont really knwo how to answer this question except for  what i would do.  i dont think id ever be able to kill my baby. I think i would become to attached. theredfore, im going with pro-life. If a mother really does not want the baby, adoption is the best way to go about it, not killing it. It should be able to have a chance a life.

adn to the answer the question above, i sthink it should ONLY be used to save the women's life it it comes down to that. or if the baby has proble,ms that would inhibit him/ her to ever live a normal and comfortable life. those with sever mental retardation or other deadely sicknesses. just becuase iwomen doesnt think she ready isnt a reason to deny life.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u friends
adoption all said 
can mother desert her child ?
sex is incidental!!
pregnancy is accidental!!
in india abortion is as easy as extcting a tooth

----------


## Kareena81

It should be decision of the woman,
but personally I am against it.

----------


## dsjeya

to abort r not leave it to the to the concerned people,r u going to feed the baby

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

> i dont really knwo how to answer this question except for  what i would do.  i dont think id ever be able to kill my baby. I think i would become to attached. theredfore, im going with pro-life. If a mother really does not want the baby, adoption is the best way to go about it, not killing it. It should be able to have a chance a life.
> 
> adn to the answer the question above, i sthink it should ONLY be used to save the women's life it it comes down to that. or if the baby has proble,ms that would inhibit him/ her to ever live a normal and comfortable life. those with sever mental retardation or other deadely sicknesses. just becuase iwomen doesnt think she ready isnt a reason to deny life.


I agree!

----------


## ~Shreya~

thanks bewafaa!

----------


## mytonse

Abortion...

Nuttbolt is totally right.Shreya goes right too..Mine is a combination - differences

----------


## bleh

Well, as I'm doing philosophy in my study, and this case on abortion always appears on my exam,and all I say it depnds on the situation itself, and that called situation ethics!

For my general knowledge, abortion is argued alot, despair as murder sterotype!

So abortion should be permitted, if the women itself has been raped, forced to have sex, disabilty reason that could carry on the child, underage etc

Abortion shouldn't be permitted, becuase you don't want baby, if didnt want first place could have use the contraception.

Abortion, who ever takes it, is sterotypically said as an murder, that mostly said by religious believers! Then I say that wrong! Okay we bleive God gifted woman an special gift, is to become pregnant, so why did God also gave power to human to make the world big itself, and be proud of it, and this led we created abortion treatments!

Il voe these sort topics, i'll reply more later

----------


## dsjeya

if men can go for celibacy
y not woman go 4 abortion

----------


## Evian

Why would men go for celibacy??

----------


## Endurer

> if men can go for celibacy
> y not woman go 4 abortion


:duh;

wo oh! not my time to post.. but Dsjeya friend, sexual abstinence reminds me of my school's principal Maxwel Shanti (brother as per de la salle culture) who ran away (married ~ something _brother_ don't do) with his beloved teacher & settled in lahore. I will catch up with you laters here... for now it's showtime.

----------


## dsjeya

i want to know celibacy is allowed by islam r not

----------


## pkd1710

It shouldn't be banned. It is choice of all adult human girl and it should be respected. A person who can allow that featus to be killed shouldn't be forced to bring up that featus as child..

----------


## bleh

> if men can go for celibacy
> y not woman go 4 abortion


*wow well said! I must say! I agree you on that!*

----------


## paki_pari

*
You could have abortion if you find out that the mother's life is in danger or the child is goona born with disabillity..otherwise..no one has any right to take away an innocent life jo abhie paida nahie howi*

----------


## Bannor

I Think Ita Womens Choice If She Would Like To Have An Abortion, No Other Factors Should Be Considered

----------


## Bannor

Especially Not Relegion, As  Relegion May Make You Keep The Child, But It Wont Help You Bring It Up, When You Need Extra Money To Take Care Of The Child, Or Make The Child Better When It Is Sick, And You Have To Spent A Whole Week Looking After It

----------


## MsJasmine

Yes. It should be permitted based on the situation a women is. If the girl is raped and don't want a baby I guess it's right for her to drop it because it's unwanted and big responsibility. It is still wrong to take the baby's life but what life would a baby have if it comes in the world as a burden to the parents. The case is different when you decide to have a baby and change your mind this is where I find it wrong that no one has right to play with the life. Having a baby is a miracle and it's not a joke.

----------


## MsJasmine

Yes. It should be permitted based on the situation a women is. If the girl is raped and don't want a baby I guess it's right for her to drop it because it's unwanted and big responsibility. It is still wrong to take the baby's life but what life would a baby have if it comes in the world as a burden to the parents. The case is different when you decide to have a baby and change your mind this is where I find it wrong that no one has right to play with the life. Having a baby is a miracle and it's not a joke.

----------


## dsjeya

having a baby is different
nurturing the baby to adulthood is different
if a baby can not be nurtured,felt as a burden not a joy better abort
world has enough criminals

----------

